# my new setups



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my new setups.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice is that last pic sand or crushed coral?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

it's silica sand


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

k thanks looks great


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice looking plants.  What are the parameters of the aquariums? lighting? co2? etc.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks good. is that who I think in the corner?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Looks good. is that who I think in the corner?


LOL no. The ones your are thinking of are in an 85 gallon. They have spawned but to luck so far. The male keeps eating the eggs. I'm sure they will get it right soon.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

ya those are some very nice pictures. especially the last one.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

That's too bad. Maybe still getting used to things. He'll eventually figure it out.

...or pull him and let the female take care of business?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought about doing that but I would rather let him eventually figure it out on his own. It will make it easier for me and him down the road.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep, usually better to let mother nature work her way....as much as possible in a glass box.


----------

